# Seat Leon Cupra BT Build



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey Guys (and girls ?! )








Just wanted to start out and show some of the progress we have done with my car.
It's a Seat Leon Cupra, wich carries the same engine as the Audi S3 (265HP). Factory HP is about 240HP / 220lb/ft.
Ill post more info on the car itself later on, but for now - the pictures!!
Parts bought so far :
ATP GT3071R Turbo-kit with 44mm Tial Wastegate
3" ATP Intake
3" ATP Downpipe that connects to custom 3" exhaust
Southbend Stage 5 Track Clutch
APR High Performance Fuel Pump
Audi RS4 / R8 injectors
Supertech Rods and Pistons
Quaife Torque Diff
APR Intercooler and custom piping
Alu Valve Cover
Turbosmart e-boost2 boostcontroller

Thanks to USPMotorsports and INA Engineering for most of the parts!
The Office :








Front before we started :








Engine bay (k04 turbo) :








Front bumper off :








Engine bay :








Bumper :








All front stuff off :








Front again :








And the front (worth about $5K!) :








Old Turbo (K04) :








Exhaust (with JE Quad Tip) :








Under :








Muffler (going away) :








K04 turbo off :








K04 :








Old turbo vs. new :








Solenoid vavle on K04 :








Intake mani off :








Intake mani off 2 :








Top Off :








Some of the new parts :








Side view :








Oilpan off :








Flywheel :








Top off :








Work table :








Top :








Old rods/pistons :








Old rod/piston again :








New piston : (thanks to INA!)








New piston again :








New piston again again :








Test assembly :








Test assembly 2 :








Test assembly 3 :








Minor setback :








Test fit incar : (wastegate a lil to big)








Looks alright :








Just enough room :








Larger problem (ac tubes) :








Huge problem (wrong hoses from ATP) :








Wastegate fitting problem :








Well.. thats enough pictures for now








More will come later!
Right now we are waiting for a new piston-ring and some oil-jets..
So meanwhile we are tig'ing a full 3" exhaust in stainless








Goal is to make a fast car.. If that won't happen - ill shoot myself








And btw, thanks to all the guys onhere that helped so far!
Update :
Almost done with the full 3" exhaust! need some trimming, but almost there
















Hopefuly i have some better updates soon









_Modified by marc1171 at 9:48 AM 5-3-2009_

_Modified by marc1171 at 7:47 AM 5-6-2009_


_Modified by marc1171 at 8:41 AM 6-11-2009_


----------



## Sp00nman (Apr 16, 2005)

Looks sick!!!!!
I WANT!!!!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

do want!


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

That GT30 look sweet. What brand rods and pistons are you using?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Seat Leon Cupra BT Build (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_
Wastegate fitting problem :










Take the top barbed fitting off and it clears no problem. You don't need to run it if you are using a manual boost controller or the N75 to control boost. The top nipple is only for a dual port electronic boost controller setup and even then is not required and can be run with just the bottom port.
I don't recall what the lines look like to comment on if they are right or not.


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (wazzap1101)*

Supertech pistons.. From http://www.inaengineering.com/!


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Seat Leon Cupra BT Build ([email protected]technik)*

Thanx Chris!
We had to bend the metal a lil bit to get the wastegate to fit, also without the fitting!
First off ill be using the ECU to control the boost. But later on ill be getting a Greddy boostcontroler i think - and then the top pipe is used right?!


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

No,
just the side..
Pix look good so far ..


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Seat Leon Cupra BT Build (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_Thanx Chris!
We had to bend the metal a lil bit to get the wastegate to fit, also without the fitting!
First off ill be using the ECU to control the boost. But later on ill be getting a Greddy boostcontroler i think - and then the top pipe is used right?!









Yeah not sure ATP planned it to be in a leon that section is different on all the cars by little and close on a gti, wouldn't fit with the nipple from what I have seen.
You can run it either way with the greddy. With the 1 bar spring and not crazy boost pressure using the side port only method should be fine.


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (devanf)*

Most of them yes


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Seat Leon Cupra BT Build ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yeah not sure ATP planned it to be in a leon that section is different on all the cars by little and close on a gti, wouldn't fit with the nipple from what I have seen.
You can run it either way with the greddy. With the 1 bar spring and not crazy boost pressure using the side port only method should be fine. 

So far im not sure how much boost we will be running. Depends on how much it can take with fuel and everything..


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Seat Leon Cupra BT Build (marc1171)*

Im thinking about 22psi. I know APRs stage 3 boost around that much with a GT2871R, so I assume the HPFP is good for that much. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

You know its not nice to show us things we can't have








Car looks awesome! Pistons... those will be in my future soon!


----------



## molo_gdl (Mar 26, 2007)

why dont you ship that k04 to meeeeee!!







u'll make me happy


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_You know its not nice to show us things we can't have







:
heh.























_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_Car looks awesome! Pistons... those will be in my future soon!









Thanks! can't wait to get it done.. 
Talk to INA if you need pistons


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Seat Leon Cupra BT Build (marc1171)*

Now thats sexy!


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (molo_gdl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *molo_gdl* »_why dont you ship that k04 to meeeeee!!







u'll make me happy

haha.. ALOT of people are saying that right now


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Seat Leon Cupra BT Build (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Now thats sexy!









You should see me in a thong!!


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: Seat Leon Cupra BT Build ([email protected])*

Chris,
Same issue with wastegate on our RHD Gti - we did last week.
Explain what you mean you can use the side without crazy boost settings.
i am using the side to get 1.6bar but it spikes higher up first.
Rgds




_Modified by devanf at 9:26 AM 5-4-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Seat Leon Cupra BT Build (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_
You should see me in a thong!!























o man now i am deff not answering any more of your pm's







j/k


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Seat Leon Cupra BT Build ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
o man now i am deff not answering any more of your pm's







j/k

Haha.. Then you just wait till i get photo-proof's


----------



## SuckSquishBangBlow (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Seat Leon Cupra BT Build (marc1171)*

Did you get a look at your intake valves when you had the manifold off?


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Seat Leon Cupra BT Build (SuckSquishBangBlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuckSquishBangBlow* »_Did you get a look at your intake valves when you had the manifold off?

Yup. got a close look







Why ?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

B.E.A.S.T.


----------



## SuckSquishBangBlow (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Seat Leon Cupra BT Build (marc1171)*

How did they look? Were there carbon deposits? If so, how many km on the car, what kind of oil consumption do you see if any? Thanks.


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Seat Leon Cupra BT Build (SuckSquishBangBlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuckSquishBangBlow* »_How did they look? Were there carbon deposits? If so, how many km on the car, what kind of oil consumption do you see if any? Thanks.








15K miles on the car - and yes, not the cleanest intake ive seen! Lots of **** to be honest ! 
Hopefully the PCV-Fix will cure that from now!


----------



## seattheodore (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Seat Leon Cupra BT Build (marc1171)*

very nice setup, 3071R is very good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I envy you...








Sorry if I missed it but what injectors you chose?
Did you have deposits also on your intake valves ? Will you change them?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Seat Leon Cupra BT Build (seattheodore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seattheodore* »_very nice setup, 3071R is very good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I envy you...








Sorry if I missed it but what injectors you chose?
Did you have deposits also on your intake valves ? Will you change them? 

Welcome to the Vortex.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (marc1171)*

Very Nice my Friend, What CR did you use, custom tune right? what do you plan to do with the low presser fuel system.


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_ Very Nice my Friend, What CR did you use, custom tune right? what do you plan to do with the low presser fuel system.

Thanks








If i remember correctly, it's 9.5:1!
And ill be upgrading the Low Pressure system, just haven't found out if ill be using the USP system og create my own..


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Seat Leon Cupra BT Build (seattheodore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seattheodore* »_very nice setup, 3071R is very good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I envy you...








Sorry if I missed it but what injectors you chose?
Did you have deposits also on your intake valves ? Will you change them? 

RS4 injectors until we find something thats better


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

You mean with less smoke .. lol


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Seat Leon Cupra BT Build (seattheodore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seattheodore* »_very nice setup, 3071R is very good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I envy you...








Sorry if I missed it but what injectors you chose?
Did you have deposits also on your intake valves ? Will you change them? 

RS4 injectors








And yes, some deposits on the valves - but for now i won't change dem. Car is almost new, so hopefully it'll hold


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: Seat Leon Cupra BT Build (marc1171)*

Here is a pic of my car with 21000kms


















_Modified by devanf at 10:09 AM 5-6-2009_


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Seat Leon Cupra BT Build (marc1171)*

Some updates???


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

Well. waiting on parts right now, but they should be here within a few days.. So it's just "hanging there" not doing any good


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (marc1171)*

UPDATE!
Car is now fully assembled.. And guess what.. Started up RIGHT AWAY !








Thanks to INA for the rods & pistons - and the dog-bone so far!
Thanks to Chris @ USPmotorsports for the ATP KIT, Clutch and much more!
Right now im running it in, not going full throttle at all. Custom tune is done wednesday.. When thats done and i have the dyno numbers, ill post more info!
To Quote Shawn (if i remember correctly)
"It's like HOLY CRAP"!!


----------



## seattheodore (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (marc1171)*

very nice








I wish you the best result... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

Just a few numbers here guys...
1.3bar made 410HP // 480NM // 352lb/ft
1.5bar made 450HP // 530NM // 388lb/ft
1.8bar made !?><&%€#"#







=!" (no dyno yet)
2.0bar made !?><&%€#"#







=!" (no dyno yet)
And holy-el-crapo it's fast @ 2.0bar!


----------



## seattheodore (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (marc1171)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Very nice, I envy you...























I assume that the boost pressure that you are mentioning is during overboost. How much is the pressure at high rpm? pump and injectors are ok for this level of power?


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_UPDATE!
Car is now fully assembled.. And guess what.. Started up RIGHT AWAY !








Thanks to INA for the rods & pistons - and the dog-bone so far!
Thanks to Chris @ USPmotorsports for the ATP KIT, Clutch and much more!
Right now im running it in, not going full throttle at all. Custom tune is done wednesday.. When thats done and i have the dyno numbers, ill post more info!
To Quote Shawn (if i remember correctly)
"It's like HOLY CRAP"!!

I think that sums it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif more to come here also but I'm going to wait and see how far this goes looks great!


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

Lifters ..


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (seattheodore)*

More power Captain!


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (seattheodore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seattheodore* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Very nice, I envy you...























I assume that the boost pressure that you are mentioning is during overboost. How much is the pressure at high rpm? pump and injectors are ok for this level of power?


No, it holds the boost to the limiter - wich is @ 7000 right now.
Steady all the way up..
So far the pump and injectors can handle the power


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (marc1171)*

Hi Marc, its looking - eager to see the results and maybe a dyno together


----------



## yakuzaru (Aug 25, 2008)

I like to see this cars videos @2.0 bar.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_Just a few numbers here guys...
1.3bar made 410HP // 480NM // 352lb/ft
1.5bar made 450HP // 530NM // 388lb/ft
1.8bar made !?><&%€#"#







=!" (no dyno yet)
2.0bar made !?><&%€#"#







=!" (no dyno yet)
And holy-el-crapo it's fast @ 2.0bar! 

I'm loving it, how about a little info on that tune IM ofcourse


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
I'm loving it, how about a little info on that tune IM ofcourse









All you wanna know bro


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (marc1171)*

Well..
After some rebuilding and alot of other things - heres an update








Installed new valves - so i can rev more








Dyno'ed it yesterday.. still only on regular pumpgas, shell v-power!
0.8bar made :
366.5HP @ 7036RPM & 405.5NM @ 4058RPM!
1.5bar made :
453.8HP @ 6809RPM & 497.8NM @ 4097RPM!
2.0bar made :
499.0HP @ 6709RPM & 625.9NM @ 4733RPM!
We probatly should have startet with the 2.0BAR Dyno - cause this one was the 5th or 6th dynopull in a row, so the engine was pretty hot!
Next time ill start out with the 2.0BAR one - and then im for sure past the 500 mark







Haven't tweaked the wastegate at all yet, so im sure ill get even more out of it than this!
Next : Eurojet Valvecover, Eurojet CatchCan, totally new exhaust design, totaly new intake design








After that : racefuel!








So far im happy with the result.. It's amazing to drive - idle is spot on.. no difference there







and with just 0.8bar - im way faster than a 320HP Cupra







so everything so far - COOL!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

How about the turbo lag, and how does the car handle 2nd, 3rd, 4th ?
400Nm is pretty weak for 4600 rpm...
You have to rev higher with that turbo.


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

haven't played around with the wastegate settings at all yet on the lower boost settings.. so don't you worry, ill get alot more torque out of it







i got 125NM extra with the 2.0bar setting, just by changing when the wastegate opens








And NO turbo-lag when on the street at all.. when driving normally i have FULL boost @ 3200RPM! and 8000RPM must be enough with this turbo.. i think i have to get an 3076 to rev right








edit : ohh.. and btw.. it's 405NM @ 4000RPM!







not 4600










_Modified by marc1171 at 2:36 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (marc1171)*

Sounds awesome Marc!
My S3 is being built now with the BSH 3076 kit, can't wait to get it running!!
Would love to see some vids of the car when you get a chance! Get the dump tube to atmosphere!! Love that noise..
Good work and look forward to seeing some more updates soon!


----------



## notvag_killer (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (marc1171)*

What about the low pressure fuel pump?Is it the oem?


----------



## CupraK1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Im sure a 130 bar HPFP would of been added
nice to see another cupra representing on here!


----------



## notvag_killer (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (CupraK1)*

I say the loww pressure fuel pump not the high pressure....


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

Look at my Signature.. i have an APR HPFP installed and no change to the OEM in-tank pump








to compare, im way faster than a 320HP cupra with only 0.8bar on mine when we pull in 4th gear! This turbo just shoots the car out in a totally other way than the K04!


----------

